# ?Band and ammo chart



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Just curious, I couldn't find it. But is there a chart that has band thickness, that matches with ammo size? I have seen the other charts, regarding ammo size and weight, and band strength. But wanted to know if 1 I am looking for exists? 
Thanks


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

SRS-45 made a good one a while back.

http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/2372-speed-table/


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Great, thanks that helps alot.


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

Mass and sizes of ammo:

http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?app=downloads&module=display&section=screenshot&record=189&id=57&full=1


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Crac said:


> Mass and sizes of ammo:
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?app=downloads&module=display&section=screenshot&record=189&id=57&full=1


Cheers for linking that.

Don't forget there is a PDF available if you want to print one out as a reference. PDF is much higher quality.

http://slingshotforum.com/files/file/57-ammunition-size-and-weight-chart/


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

Band 'strength' is outlined here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/39-thera-band-and-tube-resistance-elongation-chart/

But I measure some gold myself for a full range of data. Which I might publish at some point in a better form.

Generally my opinion is: that the need is not fully met.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

I have those charts, but what about 1 that has all that info, but also added from people's experience which size worked the best. (For the new people) like me. (Ex. 0.30 gold theraband works best with size, and kind of ammo) that was an example, not saying it's truth cuz Idk if it is or not. But is there a chart put together like that?


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

No despite some amazing threads of ideas as yet there are few if any published tables of condensed material.

Few understand the theory

Few have time to test, record and publish.

The current market may not respect a technical piece...


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

That sucks. Thanks. I think alot of the new people would benefit from that kind of info.


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

it's not practical to record a series of tests and have it done to a good standard of accuracy.

An adjustable slingbow would really be needed?

But I hope the 3 points are a spring board for someone

The information is somewhat here... its just low density since it's been mixed with opinions and dreams?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I've designed and am half way through building a static test rig which I intend on doing a lot of testing with.

I've done this to overcome some of the variables such as draw speed, draw length, release method etc.

Using a pneumatic piston for draw with mechanical release at a fixed length, I hope to be able to provide and document some half meaningful results.

These results may not work for everyone, however it should prove to document a good comparison between different band and rubber types. Ie, 1745 @ xxx length with 1/2" lead is faster than xxxxxx band.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

That would b great


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hrawk said:


> I've designed and am half way through building a static test rig which I intend on doing a lot of testing with.
> 
> I've done this to overcome some of the variables such as draw speed, draw length, release method etc.
> 
> ...


thank you so much for taking the time to do this. should make for a very informative read.

cheers, remco


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

I agree viper, that kind of info would b like gold to the newbies


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

A few notes for others:

Charles tested an idea a while back, the inital results are here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/11097-pfs-over-300fps-with-single-gamekeeper-target-bands-and-95mm-steel-video/page-3

(This is the most important one)

The Full thread is here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/11134-higher-draw-weight-does-not-always-result-in-higher-speed/

And Finally a 'technical outline' is here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22870-force-wall-effects-in-slingshot-operation/

-Download the attachment and look at the tables in the back.

^ Without knowing everything of the meathod, I can't really comment: A complete analysis of a slingshot cannot be determined statically, but it gives a lot of clues and marks a few areas as dead ends.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks again


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

This link may also serve to answer some of your questions:

http://www.slingshotchannel.com/band_calc.html

It is at least a good place to start.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

All this info is awesome. Hopefully it will help others as well


----------

